# VILNIUS | Burė 4 | 17 fl+ | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Just two proposals for the project.









Burė 4 - business center


Burė 4 (business center), on Lvovo g. 25 (Šnipiškės) is planned, developer Eastnine Lithuania. Begin: 2025




citify.eu


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

My favorite is the second design.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

KlausDiggy said:


> My favorite is the second design.


We still don't know if the city council will agree with these designs or if the developer chooses to make a new concourse more suitable for their needs.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

A new concourse will be organized, expecting more entries.


----------



## BalticDS (Sep 15, 2021)

Labas, are there any updates to this project?

Thanks.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

BalticDS said:


> Labas, are there any updates to this project?
> 
> Thanks.


As I know, no. You can follow this forum: https://www.miestai.net/forumas/


----------



## BalticDS (Sep 15, 2021)

RokasLT said:


> As I know, no. You can follow this forum: https://www.miestai.net/forumas/


Thank you for the link.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*New PRO:







*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Final project (you can forget trees on the building)







*


----------

